# Still the same



## indiecat (Sep 24, 2012)

He has both kids and son's gf living with him. He is still trying to get me back. He sent me something over the weekend about how Kurt Cobain's life was ruined by his parents divorce. Before that he threatened to go to the car dealership and take my summer tires because his name is on the title to my car. (I paid to have them stored for the season). Before that he called my coworker and told him I was depressed and left him, and my kids want nothing to do with me. 

He dropped off a Christmas card in my mailbox. I did not respond, so he said the usual. Which is a version of "the kids are not understanding why you didn't acknowledge my card".

He is doing this with everything. He's been after me to give him money all fall, if I don't he'll say that he will let the kids know why he can't buy groceries this week. Or why he can't give our dd lunch money for grade 9 for a month. The kids text me that I am a cheap horrible person for not giving dad more money. 

Meanwhile he has the four cars and two motorcycles and gets plenty of money a month from his pension and our savings combined. And I paid off the mortgage a few years ago on the house he lives it. 

When he tells me in his emails that he is going to make the kids aware of everything I do that he doesn't like, I am not sure if or how to respond??


----------



## 06Daddio08 (Jul 26, 2012)

Have you gathered enough evidence to take this to the legal system and report him for harassment?


----------



## helolover (Aug 24, 2012)

how old are the kids, Indie?


----------



## heartbroken0426 (Dec 4, 2013)

Does he have full custody of the kids? Do you get visitations?


----------



## indiecat (Sep 24, 2012)

Son is 22, dd is 14. There is no formal separation as yet, my lawyer sent him a letter to get his financial statement in order. 

3 laywers and my therapist have told me that at 14 I can't get dd forced to visit me if she doesn't want to. We were close up till this summer. He's convinced her I abandoned the family. I have bought a condo not 8 blocks from the 'family' home so that she could be with me. She lasted 3 visits then decided she did not want to stay with me at all.


----------

